# Kribs and leleupi



## Kribensis-Keeper (Nov 2, 2012)

Long time lurker... first time posting! Love this forum!

I currently have a 55g corner tank with a breeding pair of Kribs and 5 cherry barbs. Have a chance to pick up some leleupi this weekend. I have plenty of caves, plants and other hiding places for everyone.

How will they do together? My Kribs are 1.5 years old and full grown (3" and 4"). the Lelupi are around 2" each. Thought they would add some nice bright color to the tank.

Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I would avoid keepin' together kribs(soft to neutral water) with N.leleupi( Tanganyika) wich has a different needs in waters parameters(hard)
xris


----------



## Kribensis-Keeper (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks... Thats what I figured, but wanted to double check.... Sticking with my Kribs for now!


----------

